# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Peachy Printer Forum >  Peachy Printer: Backer Update #66

## Eddie

Here is the latest update from the KS campaign.




> Dear Backers,
> We’ve taken note of your desire for us to drop the fancy videos and take a raw, off-the-cuff approach, so that’s exactly what we did. Many of you have asked for a full, start to finish, uncut print demonstration, nothing fancy… Here it is:
> https://youtu.be/llIc79P3YIEWe’ve never done a video like that before simply because we didn’t think anyone would be interested in watching long, rather uneventful videos. In this case, we completely understand it’s value. I appreciate that it’s important to think critically. If you have doubts about the printer being real, then it’s our job to prove the work we’ve done. I hope that this along with our recent move to publish our work helps remove some of the skepticism around the project.  Also not that using pop bottles is simply the cheapest way to make a peachy printer, you can certainly make yours look much nicer. 
> In our next update I will do a video of me going through our inventory of parts.
> In other news, today I was pleased to learn that the Financial and Consumer Affairs Authority will be conducting an investigation! I spoke with Eric Greene, Director - Consumer Protection Division, and we are arranging for an investigator to come and meet with us. This is extremely good news.
> Now let’s talk about some of your other questions and concerns...
> *What about all the other money you raised?*
> *Peachy Printer continued to raise funds at various times after the original KS & IGG campaigns.  To date the total amount of received funds - less the various fees and the stolen funds - are just shy of $1,150,000.00*
> *So, where did all of that money go? Largely to the development of the various rewards offered during our campaign. As we mentioned before, getting the Peachy Printer to work as well as it does now took a long time - a lot of man hours.*
> ...

----------


## oninoshiko

@rylangrayston Thank you for posting that raw video. I doubt it will really appease many of the doubters, but but at least it answers that one question.

----------


## Alchemy

I really hope the technology is used and some good comes out of developing it. Good to see a nice clear video of what it does.

----------


## ServiceXp

LOL, you have got to be kidding me. After all this time and money (the part that didn't get stolen/wasted) this is the result?  I could be all wrong but my knee jerk gut reaction is: this was never going to or intended to come to market, and all parties involved are responsible.

----------


## oninoshiko

> LOL, you have got to be kidding me. After all this time and money (the part that didn't get stolen/wasted) this is the result?  I could be all wrong but my knee jerk gut reaction is: this was never going to or intended to come to market, and all parties involved are responsible.


Yes, the end result of a project to make a stereolithographic 3d printer kit, is a device which functions as a stereolithographic 3d printer. I'm not really sure what you expected.

At this point it appears the only thing holding this back is the certifications required for shipping internationally (outside of canada). That comes down to money, somewhere around 20k.

----------


## steadcraft

> Yes, the end result of a project to make a stereolithographic 3d printer kit, is a device which functions as a stereolithographic 3d printer. I'm not really sure what you expected.
> 
> At this point it appears the only thing holding this back is the certifications required for shipping internationally (outside of canada). That comes down to money, somewhere around 20k.


Um, actually, they only have a portion of the parts to build the first 600 of several thousand.

----------


## oninoshiko

> Um, actually, they only have a portion of the parts to build the first 600 of several thousand.


Yes, but they can't ship ANY (well outside of canada anyway) without that certification. If the missing money magically appeared tomorrow, once the certification was done they could start shipping. The 50/50 plan could work.

----------


## ServiceXp

> Yes, the end result of a project to make a stereolithographic 3d printer kit, is a device which functions as a stereolithographic 3d printer. I'm not really sure what you expected.
> 
> At this point it appears the only thing holding this back is the certifications required for shipping internationally (outside of canada). That comes down to money, somewhere around 20k.


I don't have a dog in this race (thankfully), but If I were an investor, I would have expected at the very least a polished, market ready solution after this much time.  From what I saw in this video, that is simply not the case, and even though I understand the technology behind the project, IMO its not a very practical process and is the reason I didn't choose the back the project.  

I feel bad for the investors, but I don't in anyway feel bad for the principle parties in the company.

----------


## oninoshiko

> I don't have a dog in this race (thankfully), but If I were an investor, I would have expected at the very least a polished, market ready solution after this much time.  From what I saw in this video, that is simply not the case, and even though I understand the technology behind the project, IMO its not a very practical process and is the reason I didn't choose the back the project.  
> 
> I feel bad for the investors, but I don't in anyway feel bad for the principle parties in the company.


It was always a kit. Some assembly required. They have always made that clear.

As to practicality: you put resin in, you get a print out. What exactly to do find not being practical about it? I mean, my local makerspace has a 1500 USD lolzbot that's completely unusable until someone takes apart the print-head to sort out the jam in it (which will be me, if noone else gets to it before wednesday). Is that more practical? (not to rip on the lolzbot, it's actually a pretty decent extrusion printer.) Anything non-trivial in 3D printing requires some technical expertise, that's just the nature of it.

----------


## CescoAiel

> It was always a kit. Some assembly required. They have always made that clear.
> 
> As to practicality: you put resin in, you get a print out. What exactly to do find not being practical about it? I mean, my local makerspace has a 1500 USD lolzbot that's completely unusable until someone takes apart the print-head to sort out the jam in it (which will be me, if noone else gets to it before wednesday). Is that more practical? (not to rip on the lolzbot, it's actually a pretty decent extrusion printer.) Anything non-trivial in 3D printing requires some technical expertise, that's just the nature of it.


It's the nature of this kind of tech... The Fablab here has 3 filament extrusion 3D printers, and only 1 is usable atm. One had to have the dual extruder head replaced and still needs calibrating, the other has a heatbed which is out of alignment, because people can't keep their hands off of the machines while they're printing... So yeah, tinkering is inevitable...

I was too late to get in on the kickstarter, and after I found it, decided to take my time, reading up and following the progress, and wanted to wait until end of this month, when I got extra money, to order it... Not happening at this time...

However if they make them available for purchase, and purchasing one means a backer will get to get one too, then I'm all for it!

I *am* in on a few other kickstarters, and at least one has still not delivered due to scope creep, and by now the tech has been equaled or overtaken by others, and they announced they're trying to find investors because they ran out of money! Stupid and something they were warned about as they kept 'improving' and time went on... It sucks, but I can't let it control my life! I just hope they'll deliver eventually!

----------


## ServiceXp

> It was always a kit. Some assembly required. They have always made that clear.
> 
> As to practicality: you put resin in, you get a print out. What exactly to do find not being practical about it? I mean, my local makerspace has a 1500 USD lolzbot that's completely unusable until someone takes apart the print-head to sort out the jam in it (which will be me, if noone else gets to it before wednesday). Is that more practical? (not to rip on the lolzbot, it's actually a pretty decent extrusion printer.) Anything non-trivial in 3D printing requires some technical expertise, that's just the nature of it.


Are you really comparing the Peachy with a lulzbot? Anyway, like I said, IMO the sound driven stereolithography hardware in the Peachy is sketchy at best. There are far better, more stable technologies available right now, so I just don't see the point. I guess time will tell, but I seriously doubt ANY manufactures will be moving to sound driven stereolithography at any appreciable rate.

----------


## ServiceXp

Rich say's it WAY better then I ever could.

----------


## oninoshiko

> Are you really comparing the Peachy with a lulzbot? Anyway, like I said, IMO the sound driven stereolithography hardware in the Peachy is sketchy at best. There are far better, more stable technologies available right now, so I just don't see the point. I guess time will tell, but I seriously doubt ANY manufactures will be moving to sound driven stereolithography at any appreciable rate.


Yes I'm making the comparison. I've seen the lolzbot have all types of adhesion problems and jam so bad we had to take the printhead apart to fix it. That's one of the better units on the market. None of these failure modes are even possible with the peachy's design.

As far as using sound, none will, INCLUDING the peachy. They dropped using audio a full year ago, when they decided it was to fiddly to be effective. While the official repos do include the audio design (they include a number of experimental designs), the 1.14 version (which was the one they where planning on shipping) attaches via USB. Of course, you (and this "Rich" person) wouldn't know that, because you can't be bothered to actually look up what's going on before opening your mouth.

----------


## harpo99999

> Yes I'm making the comparison. I've seen the lolzbot have all types of adhesion problems and jam so bad we had to take the printhead apart to fix it. That's one of the better units on the market. None of these failure modes are even possible with the peachy's design.
> 
> As far as using sound, none will, INCLUDING the peachy. They dropped using audio a full year ago, when they decided it was to fiddly to be effective. While the official repos do include the audio design (they include a number of experimental designs), the 1.14 version (which was the one they where planning on shipping) attaches via USB. Of course, you (and this "Rich" person) wouldn't know that, because you can't be bothered to actually look up what's going on before opening your mouth.


then again, YOU do not seem to do much research either, richrap has been heavily involved in the 3d printing industry for several years now, and while he mostly focuses of FFF printers, he still does some experimental testing (again mostly in FFF printers, materials, and testing of methods) and has designed and created a couple of printer designs. while I have been following the industry for a bit longer than richrap has been posting, his posts have been quite thought provoking and even usesful to this relative novice (have NOT designed and built a printer, but have built, tuned, troubleshot & fixed several printers (all FFF) and have attempted to help with the peachy as a beta/1 of the 10

----------


## ServiceXp

> Yes I'm making the comparison. I've seen the lolzbot have all types of adhesion problems and jam so bad we had to take the printhead apart to fix it. That's one of the better units on the market. None of these failure modes are even possible with the peachy's design.
> 
> As far as using sound, none will, INCLUDING the peachy. They dropped using audio a full year ago, when they decided it was to fiddly to be effective. While the official repos do include the audio design (they include a number of experimental designs), the 1.14 version (which was the one they where planning on shipping) attaches via USB. Of course, you (and this "Rich" person) wouldn't know that, because you can't be bothered to actually look up what's going on before opening your mouth.


I didn't mention any of the iterations of the *~3 year dev cycle*, because it's moot, in the end the result is the same.  I do wish you the best with your Peachy experiment, may it work out to be the productive / useful printer you desire it to be.

----------

